# Aveiro document translators



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

I am wondering if there is an official translator in Aveiro that can translate legal documents from English to Portuguese. Such as Birth and Marriage certificates and is recognized by the Portuguese government . I know a few in Lisbon but hoping for something closer.


----------

